# Cold weather battery considerations?



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Since the cold weather struck, I have kept my R35 in the garage to avoid corrosion from salt - after seeing pics of other R35 under-body corrosion from last winter - and other weather related issues.

Doesn't look like the cold spell will end any time soon and could get colder.

Although it is above freezing in my garage, it is still very cold. 

The car is about 8 months old and has been driven a fair bit including long runs, so is there any risk of the battery discharging while not being used? 

What do you guys do to keep your battery in serviceable condition in cold weather?


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

*Battery*

Lasts about 5 weeks with a tracker fitted. Trickle charger is the answer.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

As above

Im sure the R35 has a very good battery and will work fine even when not fully charged but they will have less power stored as they run down .
Even on a new car it is worth making sure the battery is fully charged if you are considering going out in this weather or the car has been standing for a while.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Lindsay Mac said:


> Lasts about 5 weeks with a tracker fitted. Trickle charger is the answer.


I don't have a tracker fitted, so there should be no residual drain on the battery to speak of. As soon as the roads dry - no salt splashing on the underside - out I will take it for a blast.

Any recommendations for R35 friendly battery chargers? I tend not to trust chargers in general except for lesser cars.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Check this thread out for ideas mate.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143191-trickle-charger-winter.html


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Got a Ctek charger fitted. Works perfectly and is really easy to use. Takes 2 mins to set up and remove.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Ctek charger works perfect for me


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Well Ctek seems to be the device of choice. 

There seems to be a number of models - which one do I need?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

apc said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Well Ctek seems to be the device of choice.
> 
> There seems to be a number of models - which one do I need?


CTEK Multi XS25000 Heavy Duty Vehicle Battery Charger on eBay (end time 26-Dec-10 18:57:27 GMT)

I have a XS7000 at the moment but I wanted this one above^^^^^.

Any advices?


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

enshiu said:


> CTEK Multi XS25000 Heavy Duty Vehicle Battery Charger on eBay (end time 26-Dec-10 18:57:27 GMT)
> 
> I have a XS7000 at the moment but I wanted this one above^^^^^.
> 
> Any advices?


Wow - that's a lot for such a small device - you could buy 5 regular chargers for that.

I will happily spend whatever I need to on the car, but isn't that a bit over the top? What level of CTek gets the job done?


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine has been outside, for 3 weeks, started first go, no problems.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

XS7000 is enough though but I also have a A6 TDi which need 100A battery so I need a stronger one.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

CTEK SWEDEN AB

the best in test one is the one I have, only about 60quid


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

For 170 quid id let the twat go flat! lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

180 quid for a quality tickle charger. 

Not bad If I really Need one I will buy one.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Since my car is garaged and is only 8 months old so the battery should be in good condition, I am going for the Ctek CTE-XS7000 Multi Functional 8 Stage Battery Charger - £83 from Amazon, RRP £155

Is there a way of feeding the wires through the fron, or do you just run it through the top and close, but not lock in place the bonnet?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You can feed the wires backward from the battery past the soft rubber seal at the rear of the engine compartment and shut the bonnet completely if you want. Won't damage anything.

Shame there isn't a continually live 12v socket in the car as my Optimate battery conditioner has a cigarette lighter adaptor and I used to be able to just plug it in via the open window of my Corvette Z06.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> You can feed the wires backward from the battery past the soft rubber seal at the rear of the engine compartment and shut the bonnet completely if you want. Won't damage anything.
> 
> Shame there isn't a continually live 12v socket in the car as my Optimate battery conditioner has a cigarette lighter adaptor and I used to be able to just plug it in via the open window of my Corvette Z06.


Thanks David - and yes a live 12v socket would have been most useful I agree.


----------

